# (h) Aeronutica, Apoc Books And More (w) £$£$ [uk]



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Folks,
Having a clear out now the mini-millest is approaching fast! Based in the UK (Essex) and all prices include postage and fees. All books are in mint condition and have only being read once, haven’t had chance to use them for games unfortunately.
All of the prices are below and include postage and fees, might be able to deal for multiples.
Aeronautica Imperialis - 35
Tactica Aeronautica - 25
pandorax hardback novel - 12
Warzone: Valedor - 20
Warzone: Damnos - 20
Warzone: Pandorax -20
Warzone: Damocles - 20
Campaign: crusade of fire - 15

Please PM if interested. I’m afraid I probably won’t post overseas as postal costs are just crazy.
thanks


----------

